# $4200CAD,is that too much per year for snow plow job in Ontario?



## dragonstrong (Sep 11, 2008)

That is an apartment building, it has 22 parking space, a small circle drive way, side walk.
The price include saluting.. The small drive way need to use the snow blower to finish the job.

Be honest, I am new in business. The management lady told me: I asked too much....

Is it?

Thanks guys


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

That doesn't sound cheap or expensive... without seeing it.. salt included is not the best though. Cheaper and salt extra is way better


----------



## ACS (Jul 15, 2008)

How long do you think it will take you to finish it once it snowed? Lets start there . But I think that kinda sounds alittle cheap , they don't under stand that you have to cover : gas , repairs , insurance. Alot of people want things done for next to nothing these days.

Also I would put salt as an extra to , Salt is pretty pricey ,so don't take the chance on loosing money.because she could turn around and say she wants more salt here or there and its in the contract as included so .... Just dont get stuck in that situation.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Let me guess, Chinese or Indian they are always looking to pay less. Actually that sounds cheap for Canada .I agree salting is extra.Just remember with it being a apartment complex you will be making 2 trips per snow. Once to plow and once to clean up after the parked cars left. So take you ave. amount of times you plow and double it ,then divide the price (without salt) and you'll get a rough estimate of your per plow price. Then add in the cost of salt .


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm guessing its around 8500 sq.ft. Here in Quebec, a apartment block like you described will go for between $1400 - 1800 no joke. Maybe thats why I don't do any. The mentality here is that your first pass all you do is the lane way and front drive 15 minutes. Later in the day at a predetermined time, you come back and redo it all including the vacated stalls 30 minutes. The predetermined time allows the tenants to remove their cars. As for the salting your looking at 200 lbs. each time.
So you see asking for prices really does not work well on a forum. Know your costs, know your time ( meaning your own production rates) know the prices in your area. After all that make a price you are comfortable with a submit it. If you are not getting any jobs your to expensive, if you get every quote you give your to cheap. Last thing, just because someone said your to expensive means nothing. You could still be the cheapest but they are trying to cut a better deal. If many people tell you are to expensive than you are.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

To be honest with you, your price will greatly depend on how many people you'll be SALUTING everytime you show up!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

To be honest with you, your price will greatly depend on how many people you'll be SALUTING everytime you show up!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Neige;584955 said:


> I'm guessing its around 8500 sq.ft. Here in Quebec, a apartment block like you described will go for between $1400 - 1800 no joke. Maybe thats why I don't do any. The mentality here is that your first pass all you do is the lane way and front drive 15 minutes. Later in the day at a predetermined time, you come back and redo it all including the vacated stalls 30 minutes. The predetermined time allows the tenants to remove their cars. As for the salting your looking at 200 lbs. each time.
> So you see asking for prices really does not work well on a forum. Know your costs, know your time ( meaning your own production rates) know the prices in your area. After all that make a price you are comfortable with a submit it. If you are not getting any jobs your to expensive, if you get every quote you give your to cheap. Last thing, just because someone said your to expensive means nothing. You could still be the cheapest but they are trying to cut a better deal. If many people tell you are to expensive than you are.


Listen to Paul, he knows what he's talking about it.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

grandview;584929 said:


> Let me guess, Chinese or Indian .


WOW! GV hit the nail on the head as far as i am concerned.......

i have waited 8 months to get my money from those people before,......that reminds me i may still be owed some money. i'll have to check 

PJ


----------



## dragonstrong (Sep 11, 2008)

dragonstrong;584851 said:


> That is an apartment building, it has 22 parking space, a small circle drive way, side walk.
> The price include saluting.. The small drive way need to use the snow blower to finish the job.
> 
> Be honest, I am new in business. The management lady told me: I asked too much....
> ...





JohnnyRoyale;584962 said:


> To be honest with you, your price will greatly depend on how many people you'll be SALUTING everytime you show up!


Only SAULTING to the window will be enough!!tymusictymusic

Thanks guys.

I got another apartment building bid, It has 33 parking space, others almost same.

I want to try $3300 + salting price

Will that be better?...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

You'll probably be told your too high. Its the game some smarta$$ property managers pay. We only do two little places like those (actually I sub them out), they're both real PITA, and have limited budgets, and watch every penny, and whine, and whine and whine. Then they take 4 months to pay. If its all you can get, go for it otherwise, let someone else deal with the BS.


----------



## canadiantowman (Sep 10, 2008)

dragonstrong;584851 said:


> That is an apartment building, it has 22 parking space, a small circle drive way, side walk.
> The price include saluting.. The small drive way need to use the snow blower to finish the job.
> 
> Be honest, I am new in business. The management lady told me: I asked too much....
> ...


when i was plowing before i use to average 25 plows a year for each site, if you take that and divide that by 25 that gives you only $168 per plow.


----------

